# Logan lathe



## Chester (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi, what can the power feed to be stuck on?  Chester


----------



## pestilence (Oct 3, 2013)

Not sure what you're asking.


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 3, 2013)

Probably best to tell us what model logan you have and what about the power feed is stuck.  I would take a wild guess and say that your friction clutch is stuck...but I really don't know for sure what the symptoms of your problem are.  For all I know you could have your half nuts engaged.

Chuck


----------



## Chester (Oct 4, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> Probably best to tell us what model logan you have and what about the power feed is stuck.  I would take a wild guess and say that your friction clutch is stuck...but I really don't know for sure what the symptoms of your problem are.  For all I know you could have your half nuts engaged.
> 
> Chuck


This is my son lathe, who is a treacher in Ohio outside of Cleveland. I know it is a older model, maybe the 40's. He thinks there is something wrong with the clutch. He is young and good treacher still learning about the working of his machines. From your guess and what he has told me, it is probably that, stuck clutch. How would he check this?  Thank you for reply, wish I knew more to tell you, Chester


----------



## Redlineman (Oct 4, 2013)

Well...

I don't really know that much, but if it is from the 40s and has a clutch, I'd guess it was an 820. You'd probably have to drop the apron off to have a real look in there. Its pretty hard to see anything otherwise.


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 4, 2013)

If something is actually stuck, like redlineman said...you'll probably have to take the apron off.  That's not a big job, but before you start taking things apart, make sure you have the half nuts disengaged.  I'm thinking 820 also...which might not even be close, but if it is, I suppose it's possible that the the clutch could be gummed up and stuck.  I've never seen that.  Usually the opposite is the case.  It slips when it's engaged.  We really need a little more info to give you any real help with it.

Chuck


----------



## Chester (Oct 4, 2013)

I try to find out more information as so I can, thanks Chester


----------



## Redlineman (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey;

If he does not know what it is, there are a lot of pics of these on the web. Basically, a 200 has change gears on the left end. An 820 looks exactly the same, except it has a quick change gearbox (QCGB) below and in front of the headstock, and a small knob for the feed clutch on the front of the apron just to the right of the carriage feed wheel. Getting the serial number will also do the identifying trick.


----------



## Chester (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks to everyone, a good cleaning worked, once more thanks, Chester


----------

